# ClamAV meckert wegen Virus, obwohl da keiner ist



## pee (16. Nov. 2010)

Hi,

das hier steht im Kopf der Nachricht:



> BANNED CONTENTS ALERT
> 
> Our content checker found
> banned name: multipart/mixed | application/zip,.zip,ordner.zip |
> ...


Mein Kaspersky-Anitvirus findet da keinen Virus und es handelt sich hierbei um das CakePHP-Framework, welches definitiv keinen Virus mitbringt, da populäres OpenSource-Projekt. Wenn ich bei den Spamfilter-Angaben meines eigenen Kontos "Wants Viruses" einstelle, dann kann ich die E-Mail an mich selber senden. Raus geht die Mail aber nicht. 

Nachdem ich bemängelte "cake.bat" Datei gelöscht und ein neues Archiv erstellt habe, kam dieselbe Meldung weiterhin (mit der gleichen Datei in der Meldung). Wie kann ich ClamAV temporär ausschalten?

- pee


----------



## pee (18. Nov. 2010)

Hat von Euch keiner einen Rat oder ist meine Beschreibung unverständlich?


----------

